# SuperNate please reply



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have a question about the wet dry. Should I get one or two drains? Also, should I get one or two return holes? How big do the overflows have to be?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

2 of each are best, use 1" or 1.25" bulkheads for drains and 3/4" for returns

overflow can be as big or small as you want, it depends on what layout you are using? tell me what you decided on how you will set it up?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

what do you mean layout? i will have an overflow box in the two back corners if thats what you mean.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

both drains on one end, and both returns on one end?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

yes. that is my layout. Also, is there a way that I can adjust the current flow? I want it to be powerful, but not too powerful.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> yes. that is my layout. Also, is there a way that I can adjust the current flow? I want it to be powerful, but not too powerful.


 put ball valves on close to the pump, you close them slightly to reuce flow rate, or if you want the same flow rate but less pressure you use a bigger return nozzle, the kind that come with over flow kits use 3/4" tubing with a 1/2" opening on the return nozzle however, if you just use a 3/4" PVC elbow instead the flow rate will be the same but the current is no where nearly as strong

I as for the overflow, the one for you two returns should be as small as possible, but still giving you enough room to clean it out, for the drains it depends but I would imagine something that is 3" wide and 6" long would be good enough as long as the water can get through the grating fast enough at the top

check out this link Overflows

that is what square ones look like


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

Should I get my overflows drilled like the ones on that link?


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

you couldnt have just pm'ed him that question?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

yeah i could have, but I didnt feel like it.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Waste of boardspace. Should have used PM.

~Dj


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

perhaps other people are curious though, yes you need holes or slits in the top that way big things like food, leaves or other debris dont flow into the overflow, feeders too


----------

